# ACS job description



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Dear Members,


I am applying for SOFTWARE ENGINEER and SYSTEM ANALYST.

May I know What does "Specialization" means under category "SOFTWARE ENGINEER"??

Do I need to get any extra certification or proof to show my SPECIALIZATION? As per ANZSCO, if you look at Job description of System Analyst, it gives only description. 

However for Software Engineer they add "SPECIALIZATION" Heading with "Database design" and "System Architect". 

I am MCTS and MCP. But no certification for Database design - EXCEPT in my experience certificate!

Can you please guide?

Thank you,

Regards,


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

Any Reply on this? PLEASE, guide me since I am only stuck on this points.

Can anyone provide me a sample of experience letter for SOFTWARE Engineer or Software Analysis?

I would be very thankful.


----------



## dungargon (Feb 6, 2011)

interfacemirror said:


> Hi Dear Members,
> 
> 
> I am applying for SOFTWARE ENGINEER and SYSTEM ANALYST.
> ...


Hi

I think the evidence of your specialism would be in your work reference.

I'm not sure about applying for two different roles though - as this would tend to suggest that you haven't done either _full-time_.

There is no benefit to getting assessed in more than one designation, as designation only gives you entitlement to apply for a visa - it won't get you a job (unfortunately )


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

dungargon said:


> Hi
> 
> I think the evidence of your specialism would be in your work reference.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thank you so much for guidance. Can you please guide me where I can get a good template for post of Software engineer. My employer told me that they will issue certificate better if I can show them a sample.


----------



## dungargon (Feb 6, 2011)

interfacemirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for guidance. Can you please guide me where I can get a good template for post of Software engineer. My employer told me that they will issue certificate better if I can show them a sample.


You _might_ find something to give you some guidance by searching the forum or the internet...

An alternative approach is to take the ANZSCO description of your role and think about examples of how your role involves you performing each of the tasks involved.

This is what I did - though not as an SE. I wrote the references for each of my two employments and then got the referees to sign off.

IMO quality is better than quantity, with the reference covering approximately one side of typed A4 per year of experience.


----------

